# tyco tread help



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I finally own a Tyco Fast Traxx slot car and the treads seem real loose. Does any one make replacement Treads?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I havent found anything, but you may be able to shrink them up a little by soaking them in something.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

One temporary trick with loose tires is putting a wrap of masking tape around the rim, and then putting the tire on. Is that car the R/C looking thing with the fat knobby tires on it? I might have a couple sets if that's what they are.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

joeLED, that car has treads like a tank or bulldozer.
I don't know a solution for stretched treads. maybe find a rubber band that fits?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, one of those!!! I think Bubba123 was toying with something, but I don't know if he got anything working yet..


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Thanks guys, I knew you guys would know if anyone would.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Wrap some tape around the wheels!


----------



## Mr.Stubbs (Mar 23, 2001)

A piece of shrink tubing will also work but it's a bitch to remove. Either option also raises the car away from the track.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

be careful with soaking rubber, some chems will cause rubber to expand a lot!
I did a t-jet tire once that got as big as a donut! it did shrink down after that but was very lose on the hub.

I would try rubber renue or 1 of the RC car chems that softens the rubber.
apply on the inside and out, it may not shrink it, but would give more grip.

Not sure if a blow dryer would dry out to much, but it should shrink it some, but then again, the rubber renew may help stop it from drying out???


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I have three and two dont have the bands. I havent found anywhere the sells the replacements at all. Bubba123 is working on some but hasnt gotten them down to the t yet.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

There may be some diecsts with like treads....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

What about using traction bands from a Marx or Lionel locomotive? Might be worth a try.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

thanks guys good ideas. will have to look into them.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey 41-willys I seen these and knew you was looking for some check it out!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/160889194081?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hittman101 said:


> Hey 41-willys I seen these and knew you was looking for some check it out!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/160889194081?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


6.99 BIN and 7.00 shipping, heck, just buy another car.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Just wandering here, could you cut it with a razor blade, trim off a hair, and use some CA glue to bond it back??? Some of that glue is suppose to bond rubber. I'd cut it, lay it flat on a piece of wax paper, add some glue, then push the ends together...might work, might not...RM


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Has anyone tried shoe glue We use it on R/c bodies because it flex and bonds to rubber.. I have used it to fix R/c tires in a rush.


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Tyco Treads*

Bob Molta at Slot Car Central just got these in stock. I don't know if they are on the website yet.
www.slotcarcentral.com

You can email him at [email protected]
or call him at 315.214.4792


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*treads*



joeslotcar said:


> Bob Molta at Slot Car Central just got these in stock. I don't know if they are on the website yet.
> www.slotcarcentral.com
> 
> You can email him at [email protected]
> or call him at 315.214.4792


http://www.ebay.com/itm/160889194081?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT=&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649=

.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

alpink said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160889194081?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT=&_trksid%3Dp3984.m1423.l2649=
> 
> .


like I SAID....
6.99 AND 7.00 SHIPPING?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what joeZ said!


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

joez870 said:


> like I SAID....
> 6.99 AND 7.00 SHIPPING?


$7.00 - I wish! when I calculate for Canada it comes up to $32.00 :freak:.

john


----------

